# CT - DSW - VOTE (what does this mean)?



## shootingstar

Hi 

Can anyone clarify what this means on bank statements (its a credit on the acc)? I know the DSW is Dept of Social Welfare. 

Also it is a weekly payment. The amounts varies though can anyone shed some light on this for me please?

SS


----------



## ClubMan

_CT = Credit Transfer_?
I presume _"VOTE"_ stands for some benefit/allowance payment scheme? Surely the account holder has an idea of what this might be?


----------



## shootingstar

Sorry i should have also said i was aware of the CT also. I dont really want to divulge any further info tbh... I just want to know what the VOTE means so i can download the necessary documentation to match it from the SW website.

Any ideas? And why would the amounts vary each week?


----------



## Flymask

I'm not sure that the word VOTE in this context has any real meaning: i.e. it doesn't tell you what type of welfare payment that it is and therefore won't lead you to any documentation on the DSFA site.

Are you sure that the payment amount is changing *every* week? Just wondering because if you are merely comparing last week with other weeks, last week's payment may have been double due to the Christmas bonus (if applicable to the type of welfare payment) being received.


----------



## shootingstar

Hi Flymask. 

There not recent transactions its going back a couple of months ago... The amounts have varied each week ranging between 32.00 to 54.00...!!!  

Im sorry for being vague here.. Its just something im trying to sort out for someone and i dont want to get cruxified for it in here.


----------



## Flymask

In the absence of further information, the only thing I can think of is that it might be unemployment benefit/assistance but where the number of days of unemployment varied from week to week. However, I would have thought that in a situation such as this, payment by credit transfer would be problematic.


----------



## Welfarite

VOTE probably means the fund that the money is being paid out from. SW benefits are paid from a VOTE (i.e. budget) given to them by the government. I have heard the phrase; "this year's vote is X million"


----------



## ClubMan

shootingstar said:


> Sorry i should have also said i was aware of the CT also. I dont really want to divulge any further info tbh... I just want to know what the VOTE means so i can download the necessary documentation to match it from the SW website.
> 
> Any ideas? And why would the amounts vary each week?


Why not ask _SW_?


----------



## val23

Although i don't know what the VOTE stands for i do know that its Family Income Supplement (FIS) payment.


----------



## Welfarite

ClubMan said:


> Why not ask _SW_?


Why not ask the bank too?


----------



## Welfarite

val23 said:


> Although i don't know what the VOTE stands for i do know that its Family Income Supplement (FIS) payment.


How are you sure that such reference is exclusive to FIS payments?


----------



## val23

I'm afraid not, its just that i recieve the payment. I have never seen any other SW payment called that but i don't understand why the amount varies weekly!?


----------



## shootingstar

well i can give a full explanation if you wish but i`ll be tortured for it... 

Also i was going to ring SW but i though someone might know straight away in here what it was...


----------



## ClubMan

shootingstar said:


> well i can give a full explanation if you wish but i`ll be tortured for it...


Huh!??


----------



## shootingstar

Flymask said:


> In the absence of further information, the only thing I can think of is that it might be unemployment benefit/assistance but where the number of days of unemployment varied from week to week. However, I would have thought that in a situation such as this, payment by credit transfer would be problematic.





shootingstar said:


> well i can give a full explanation if you wish but i`ll be tortured for it...





ClubMan said:


> Huh!??



I was referring to the top post CM. 

Anyway, Im going to give SW a call this morning and try sort it from there... I just thought someone would know straight off which allowance it was... 

Many thanks all... Ye werent one bit helpful


----------



## Welfarite

shootingstar said:


> I was referring to the top post CM.
> 
> Anyway, Im going to give SW a call this morning and try sort it from there... I just thought someone would know straight off which allowance it was...
> 
> Many thanks all... Ye werent one bit helpful




I bet they won't be able to throw any more light on it! Soundds like a techy thing on CTs between govt depts and banks....not just SW.


----------



## asdfg

Could it be VTOS


----------



## Harlequin

CT - credit transfer.

DSW - department of social welfare.

VOTE -  as welfarite said, just the name of the fund from which the credit transfer is coming - different departments have different numbered votes assigned to them.


----------



## stir crazy

Welfarite said:


> VOTE probably means the fund that the money is being paid out from. SW benefits are paid from a VOTE (i.e. budget) given to them by the government. I have heard the phrase; "this year's vote is X million"




Does 'VOTE' stand for something ? I'm aware words can have different meanings in different contexts but have never heard the word used to describe a fund of money before and cant find any dictionary reference to it either.


----------



## ClubMan

Any use...

.

Dictionary.com definition of the word "vote".


----------



## shootingstar

thank you for the advise etc. I still havent picked up thephone to SW. will do so this afternoon, have been so busy. I honetly dont think there going to be able to help. From my understanding VOTE seems to be common enough on SW payments directly to bank. Pity...


----------



## ClubMan

What is the problem? Somebody is getting _SW _credit transfers and doesn't know why or under what scheme? If that's the case then it sounds very odd to me...


----------



## shootingstar

ClubMan said:


> What is the problem? Somebody is getting _SW _credit transfers and doesn't know why or under what scheme? If that's the case then it sounds very odd to me...



correct its very odd. Considering the person earns over 40K pa


----------



## ClubMan

Do they think that the payment may be completely mistakenly lodged to their account or something? Why doesn't the person in question get onto _SW _about this if you have been to busy?


----------



## Past30Now

From memory of working in DSW a number of years ago

Payments from Social Welfare either come from the Fund or the VOTE.  The fund is the social insurance fund, that we all pay our PRSI into out of each pay packet.  It pays for the contributory schemes (unemployment benefit, old age contributory pension).  The vote pays for the non contributory schemes, and is funded directly from the government.

This was my understanding about ten years ago.


----------



## shootingstar

Past30Now said:


> The vote pays for the non contributory schemes, and is funded directly from the government.



Hi,

Can you explain this a bit better to me please? not very sure...


----------



## shootingstar

ClubMan said:


> Do they think that the payment may be completely mistakenly lodged to their account or something? Why doesn't the person in question get onto _SW _about this if you have been to busy?



No its not a mistake. As i said in an earlier post, im helping some out with this.. (still havent contacted SW will so shortly & post)

SS


----------



## ClubMan

shootingstar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you explain this a bit better to me please? not very sure...


Presumably it's a special payment from the _Government _to cover (usually means tested) _SW _*allowance *schemes unlike (non means tested, _PRSI _linked) *benefit *schemes that are funded directly from _PRSI _subscription income?


----------



## Welfarite

shootingstar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you explain this a bit better to me please? not very sure...


 

VOTE would seem to indicate that the payment is non-PRSI related payment.


----------



## ClubMan

Since most or all allowances are means tested might it not seem a bit odd that somebody on over €40K p.a. would be receiving such a payment?


----------



## Welfarite

Yes, but I have a feeling that VOTE refers to more than means tested payments ... for instance, it may cover Civil Service ex-gratia payments, such as travel, allowances.


----------



## ClubMan

But would it make sense for these be tagged _"DSW" _on the bank statement?


----------



## Welfarite

ClubMan said:


> But would it make sense for these be tagged _"DSW" _on the bank statement?


 I suppose only if it came from the DSW!


----------



## ClubMan

You mean if the individual worked for _SW_ now or in the past or something? Why else would _SW _be paying the sort of things/expenses that you mention above?


----------



## Welfarite

ClubMan said:


> You mean if the individual worked for _SW_ now or in the past or something? Why else would _SW _be paying the sort of things/expenses that you mention above?



Yes


----------



## Past30Now

ClubMan said:


> Presumably it's a special payment from the _Government _to cover (usually means tested) _SW _*allowance *schemes unlike (non means tested, _PRSI _linked) *benefit *schemes that are funded directly from _PRSI _subscription income?



That is effectively my understanding. Fund - benefit derived usually from PRSI contributions. Vote - means tested payments.  This doesn't cover all schemes but is a good indication of what the payment might relate to

Past30


----------



## Welfarite

This explians the term, I think: Quote from DOF site:

"The Estimates for Public Services (Abridged Version) and Summary Public Capital Programme is presented to Dáil Eireann and published about 2 weeks in advance of the annual Budget. It contains detail of the Government's spending proposals for the following year. Expenditure by Departments and Offices is allocated across nearly 40 "votes". This is the term used to describe a coherent area of Government expenditure which is the responsibility of a single Government Department or Office. As each Government Minister oversees an area of expenditure the summary tables also show spending according to the 15 Ministerial Vote groups (e.g. expenditure in the Justice, Equality and Law Reform area is shown in 5 different votes)."


----------



## Bgirl

when my maternity benefit was lodged to my account it came for that account - its probably an umbrella narrative for various paymetns.


----------



## Shaz08

I recently applied for Family Income Supplement and recevied my letter of acknowledgment only this week on the 18th May. However I have received a payment today directly into my a/c under "DSW-VOTE". I doubt very much that this was my FIS application gone through already, as I was under the understanding there is a large backlog of applications at the moment. I haven't appied for anything other than FIS so I presume my best bet is to ring SW and get this checked but just thought I'd post here first and see has this happened to anyone else applying for FIS?


----------



## gipimann

Would it be Child Benefit or the Early Childcare Supplement by any chance?


----------



## Shaz08

No I'm sure its neither of these payments as the Child Benefit is not until the first Tue of every month and the Childcare supplement is not until July as far as I know...


----------



## Shaz08

Just an update, this payment was in fact my FIS payment gone through. I cant believe that it only took less than 2 weeks as I was under the impression there was a few mths waiting list for it. I received my letter today from SW so I am delighted.


----------

